# s4 v s6...



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I need a sunroof for my s4, it would be the same part whether I got the part from an s4 or s6 right? Thanks


----------



## 95.5urS6 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Sunroof*

Yes, both are the same (C4) platform, I have a good glass sunroof if you are interested. :beer::thumbup:


----------

